# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Numrotation incrmentale d'un champ extensible

## Minels

Bonjour  tous,

Je souhaite pouvoir incrmenter de faon automatique (ex. 1 - 2 - 3... ou 1.1 - 1.2 - 1.3...) les lignes (lments) que j'ajoute dans un champ extensible.
Y-a-t-il une solution ?

D'avance merci

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour, sympa pour un premier message.

Alors la solution:
Tu cre un champ dans ta structure de type entier initialis  1 (il servira de compteur).Tu cre un tableau extensible.Au niveau des rgles du tableau extensible, tu cre 2 rgles: Une qui affecte ton champ  l'extrieur  ton champ en gros (champ1 = compteur) et une autre qui incrmente compteur.A chaque fois que tu rajouteras, une ligne, ta ligne s'incrmentera...

Enfin a c'est de mmoire, c'est  tester pour valider...


Cordialement.

----------


## billout rm

Ou encore mieu, je viens de tester, il y avait un problme sur le premier item avec cette mthode...

Tu peux inverser les 2 rgles et initialiser ton champ extensible  1 par dfaut.


Ainsi le tour est jou, toutes tes lignes sont incrmentes une par une.

Cordialement,
Rmi

----------


## Minels

> Ou encore mieu, je viens de tester, il y avait un problme sur le premier item avec cette mthode...
> 
> Tu peux inverser les 2 rgles et initialiser ton champ extensible  1 par dfaut.
> 
> 
> Ainsi le tour est jou, toutes tes lignes sont incrmentes une par une.
> 
> Cordialement,
> Rmi


Merci Rmi,
Je vais tetster a
Meilleurs messages
Momo

----------


## Minels

Finalement j'ai rsolu le problme avec un mix de plusieurs rponses de la faon suivante :

1. Dfinir la valeur par dfaut  1 dans les proprits de la zone de texte concerne 
2. Dfinjir une rgle, mais dans les proprits du tableau extensible, en ajoutant l'action suivante :

Action : = Dfinir la valeur d'un champ
Champ : *
Valeur : compte(preceding-sibling::*) + 1

ou * = le nom du champ dsir

Et a marche bien.
Merci pour l'aide

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Exactement cette mthode est lgante et permet de ne pas utiliser un champ en dehors de la structure de ton tableau extensible.

Flicitation.

Cordialement.
Rmi

----------

